# recently diagnosed...lots of questions



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi there everyone
Wow, this is amazing to have forums related to a disease or condition. Great for discussions and opinions.

I'm Amy, from Australia.
2 days ago, i was diagnosed (i think) with Hashimoto disease. In a way i am so happy to have this label, as i truly thought something was wrong with me.
In about the last year i have been feeling so so tired, lethargic, lost interest in most things, but i just thought this was because i was busy working a full time job. The thing that got me most worried though was that i had become quite moody, emotional, anxious at times and nearly depressed i guess.

I was on the oral contraceptive pill and actually thought this was causing these issues for me. I did alot of research on what the pill can cause, immediately stopped taking it and saw my doctor.
I requested blood tests and i read that the pill can cause problems with your thyroid, so i asked my doctor to also check my TSH levels (not even believing they would be abnormal).

When the results came back, my TSH level were high. I then had the antibody test. The normal range for these were between 0-40, mine were >3000!

So i saw my doctor 2 days ago and she said i probably have Hashimoto's and started me on 50mcg of Thyroxine!
First, for those who have the same thing, does this sound about right?

My main questions are related to the medication and their effects on my symptoms. I just want to know, does the medication usually take away most of the symptoms. Main ones being tired, moods and most important, weight! lol

I feel i have put on weight, without really changing my diet. And when i do try and exercise its very difficuly to lose weight, so i want to know if the medication really helps with this?
I have to go back and have more blood tests in 6 weeks, have also been booked for thyroid ultrasound as i sometimes have a fullness feeling in my neck, but no obvious lump.

I'm just very hungry for information about this disease and the effects it has. Also the effects of medicaiton.

Thanks so much to anyone who replies. Sorry about the lenght of it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi there everyone
> Wow, this is amazing to have forums related to a disease or condition. Great for discussions and opinions.
> 
> I'm Amy, from Australia.
> ...


Hi there from Down Under!! Welcome to the gang!!

I am so so glad you are getting ultra-sound but even better would be a radioactive uptake scan.

Sometimes, when TPO is that high, and yours sure are (I am assuming TPO, antimicrosomal), that could indicate cancer apparently (or so I have read), therefore you want to be sure doc looks into that really good.

That is the usual starting dose for thyroxine. Then you should lab about every 8 weeks and have the thyroxine titrated as needed until you feel your normal self again.

When is your scan? Did the doc do any other labs?

When you get ready to post some labs for us to look at, we need the results with the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

The length is good; the more we know, the better.

Hope you start to feel better on the thyroxine. Let us know!


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi there
Thanks for the reply. Great to have this forum.
Thought i would just post my pathology results from the last couple of times.

1/12/09
TSH: 4.18 (0.40 - 3.50)
Free T4: 13.8 (9.0 - 6.0)
Free T3: 4.6 (2.6 - 6.0)

Due to my TSH being increased my GP sent me for more bloods, this time including a Thyroid Antibodies test (Immulite Methods)

So then on 29/12/09

TSH: 2.29
Free T4: 14.8
Free T3: 4.6

Thyroglobulin Ab: >3000 (0 - 40)
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: <10 (0 - 35)

So then after i got these results, it took 6 weeks to see GP which i just saw 3 days ago, and she said "you most likely have Hashimoto". She was wanting to wait another 6-8 weeks before starting me on treatment, but due to my symptoms she said we will start on the lowest dose, so started on Thyroxine 50mcg. I also complained of sometimes feeling fullness/tightness in my neck, so she gave me a request form for a thyroid ultrasound. I have to have more bloods done in Mid March and make appointment with her then.

Do you think it would be wise to see an Endocronologist.
Andros, what does a radioactive uptake scan involve?

Thanks all
Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for the reply. Great to have this forum.
> Thought i would just post my pathology results from the last couple of times.
> 
> ...


Amy; that just goes to show that one should not assume. I was thinking TPO was 3000 (and that would be not a good thing) but w/ the Thyroglobulin Ab being that high, cancer definitely has to be ruled out.

Here is info....
http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

An uptake scan is a tiny amount of radioactive material is used to see not only how fast the thyroid uptakes but to have a "really" good look for cold, calcified and/or vascular nodules or any other irregularities that would suggest cancer.

It could be that they will use radioactive material for the ultra-sound but ultra-sounds don't pick up smaller nodules too well.

So, ask your doctor and please let us know.

Don't know how your system works over there but it may be a good thing if you are referred out to an endocrinologist.

See what the deal is with the scan and talk to your doctor about ruling out cancer. Then make a decision.

Let us know. I am the world's biggest worry-wart!


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all
Just wanted to ask about how long does it take for thyroxine to kick in? Will i notice a dramatic change in my symptoms such as my tiredness or is it a slow working progress?
Thanks
Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to ask about how long does it take for thyroxine to kick in? Will i notice a dramatic change in my symptoms such as my tiredness or is it a slow working progress?
> Thanks
> Amy


Amy; hi there!! It takes about 8 weeks for T4 to build up in your system at which point you should have labs again so doctor can continue the titration process. This will take a few months if not more.

How much did you start on and did doc tell you to come in in about 8 weeks?

You will probably notice some differences each and every day. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all

Thanks Andros for your reply.
Yes, i have to go have some more blood tests done in mid march, then see dr.
Now i was just thinking, my last set of labs, my TSH, T3 & T4 were all normal, or within the normal range at least, although my thyroidglobulin antibodies were up. SO, why then would i have been started on Thyroxine if my labs were normal?
Could it be because my symptoms override my blood results?
Also has anyone heard of Glandular fever causing hypothyroid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks Andros for your reply.
> Yes, i have to go have some more blood tests done in mid march, then see dr.
> ...


Being in the "normal range" does not mean the numbers are right for you. Sometimes a little tinkering is of a great benefit and taking the thyroxine is going to help get those antibodies down.

Sometimes a virus or fever can cause damage to the thyroid; I have heard of that.


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all
Just wanted to let you know that my thyroid utrasound came back normal. So i'm pretty happy with that.
I have to get some more bloods done in mid march, then see my Dr. So will go form there i guess.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Amy - glad that your US came back with good results. Are you feeling better yet? I've been very glad to have found these boards as well - not only for the support, but for the wealth of knowledge. It's great!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to let you know that my thyroid utrasound came back normal. So i'm pretty happy with that.
> I have to get some more bloods done in mid march, then see my Dr. So will go form there i guess.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Thank you for checking in with us. That is the "best ever" news; whooooooooohooarty0006:

Please let us have a look at your labs and ranges when you get the results.

How are you feeling; a bit better now?


----------

